

Sending $580B in '14, migrants paid 2x as much as they should in $ transfer fees - htmcer
https://medium.com/@briodf/sending-580bn-in-2014-migrants-paid-twice-as-much-as-they-should-have-in-money-transfer-fees-4f76c12219c3

======
iwwr
A lot of money is still sent via person-to-person informal means because most
people in the world still don't have access to modern banking. Also, many of
those people have reasons to fear persecution or confiscation and so wouldn't
use banks even if the option is there. All this could be a killer-app for
bitcoin if it ever stabilizes at some reasonable level.

